# Any love for the fiberglass rod?



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Graphite is obviously popular and quite a few people have a bamboo rod. I, however, hardly see people talk much about fiberglass rods. Anyone here use them as their main go to rod? 

Previously in another thread someone suggested I look into fiberglass and after rolling it around in my noggin, it does not sound like a bad idea. BTW, I like slower action rods so the fiberglass may be the way to go. Either that or possibly build my own bamboo rod from a Roosters Roost blank.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2011)

i have a friend who uses one for steelhead in pa. he says that it is a bit heavier, but roll casts flawlessly.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

i have an 8' 7wt fenwick that i get out on ocassion, great rod


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

rapman said:


> i have a friend who uses one for steelhead in pa. he says that it is a bit heavier, but roll casts flawlessly.


Will need to see who sells them at a reasonable price. May also think about getting a blank and make one. They can't be that much heavier than graphite and certainly lighter than bamboo.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I have an old 6.5 foot 3wt Orvis fiberglass. It actually casts better than my graphites. Only use it for brookie and small pond fishing though.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

modern glass isnt much heavier than graphite. there are a lot of makers out there now, even cabelas has jumped on the glass revolution. I use them exclusively for lighter weights. even have an old hardy sceptre I use for steelies. their weakness is heavier bass bugs and sensitivity when nymphing. Ive got 5 fiberglass rods, a diamondglass, steffen, mcfarland, scott and the sceptre. the diamondglass are a slow to medium action. the sceptre, scott and mcfarland are true slow action.

picking up a kettle creek blank when I head to PA later this month.

here is a pace to start:
http://troutunderground.com/2008/01...biased-take-on-the-modern-fiberglass-fly-rod/


this would be a great rod to start with:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Diamondback-Dia...618?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0bbd3bba

a review:
GLR663 6&#8217;6&#8221;, 3 weight, 2 piece

The 6'6" is moderate in action - the flex is primarily in the upper 2/3 of the rod and the recovery feels noticeably faster than the Diamondglass 7' 3 weight rod. Its action is similar to the 7&#8217;6&#8221; 3 weight and other 2 piece Diamondglass rods. I really enjoy this rod. It is more capable and versatile in my opinion given its more moderate action but a bit more limited by its shorter length. It does everything well I think - roll casts, dries, nymphs, etc. It even handles a bit of wind while still possessing the sweeter feel of glass in the hand.

Jayyoung47


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320724100960&ssPageName=ADME:B:WNA:US:1123


Get it!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2011)

my buddy's is an old fenwick, 8wt (i believe), 8' that he picked up at a garage sale for 20 bucks. long ago. he catches fish with that stick all the time.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

The Fenwicks are really popular it seems. Someone has offered to sell me a Hardy 8' 5/6 wt Fibralite and a Lamiglass Honey 7'6" 3/4 wt for $180. Is this a good deal? Don't know much about fiberglass rod value etc ...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Here's a really sweet way to get into the glass game with a sweet rod from Winston. It would throw bulky flies & bass poppers like a dream.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...651379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1296


It will probably sell under $200 though I could be off. If it sold for under $100 I'd be shocked, but it happens!


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> Here's a really sweet way to get into the glass game with a sweet rod from Winston. It would throw bulky flies & bass poppers like a dream.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...651379&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_500wt_1296
> ...


Thanks Fallen tell everyone about it!  I have been watching this one closely..


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll make you a deal, I won't bid on it.


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

ARReflections said:


> BTW, I like slower action rods so the fiberglass may be the way to go. Either that or possibly build my own bamboo rod from a Roosters Roost blank.


You might see if you can try one before buying. I also thought I would like a glass rod b/c I like the slow graphite rods. Went ahead and purchased one of the newer rods on the market, but did not like the recovery on it - apparently the recovery on them is just not as quick as for my graphite rods (Scott G2's and Winston WT's).....just a personal preference of mine and it might not bother you.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

BlueDun said:


> You might see if you can try one before buying. I also thought I would like a glass rod b/c I like the slow graphite rods. Went ahead and purchased one of the newer rods on the market, but did not like the recovery on it - apparently the recovery on them is just not as quick as for my graphite rods (Scott G2's and Winston WT's).....just a personal preference of mine and it might not bother you.


Thanks for the sage advice Blue. I have tried a Fenwick 806 (awesome rod btw). The conflict now is a) get a nice fenwick and save the cash or b) save up a little and buy a Steffan. It would seem the Steffan rods are a great investment as well as a great fiberglass rod. Anyone have experience with the Steffan rods versus comparable fiberglass? Plus technology has improved since the classic fiberglass rod era. I have noticed even Scott and Winston seem to be getting into the game, so I probably want to jump before (if it does) prices start to increase. Or maybe I am completely off base...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

ARReflections said:


> I have noticed even Scott and Winston seem to be getting into the game, so I probably want to jump before (if it does) prices start to increase. Or maybe I am completely off base...



Scott & Winston have both been in the game for a long time, with Winston getting into fiberglass in the 40's & 50's. 


I'm guessing the newer rods are lighter & probably have a pretty sweet stroke!


----------

